# Sublimation Ink transferring after pressing



## Swamp 2 Sea (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello all. 

I am running into a problem when I am pressing the Sport-Tek poly's.
I am using a 1430 with Sub IQ inks. I am pressing at 400 degrees for 45 seconds. 

The problem that I am having is that after pressings, and letting cool and stacking the shirts some where to do another part of the item, the ink is still imprinting from one shirt onto another. Is this because I am stacking them when they are still warm or do I need to wait till they cool all the way down? If that is the case then wont they do the same thing when dried in a dryer? 

Thank you!


----------



## Ink Soup Jim (Jan 24, 2013)

Stacking when warm is not advisable. If you have a lot of shirts to do and little space to cool them you might want to pick up a used clothing rack. This way the shirts can be hung to cool and be in better condition for folding when ready. The rack will roll out of the way, which is cool. I have even used an old broom stick across an aisle between shelving units.

Jim


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Somethings wrong there, once the shirt is off the press it is far too cool to release the ink in a matter of seconds. you using decent sub ink?


----------



## Swamp 2 Sea (Nov 3, 2015)

I am using Sublijet IQ inks. I think I found what is happening. I think that the ink from the front of the shirt is some how transferring when I am pressing the back of the shirt. I keep having the pocket logo from the front show up on other parts of the shirt. It seems to be coming off onto the press and then transferring again to other parts of the shirt when I let it cool, then flip it to press the back side. Any way to stop this?


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

Swamp 2 Sea said:


> I am using Sublijet IQ inks. I think I found what is happening. I think that the ink from the front of the shirt is some how transferring when I am pressing the back of the shirt. I keep having the pocket logo from the front show up on other parts of the shirt. It seems to be coming off onto the press and then transferring again to other parts of the shirt when I let it cool, then flip it to press the back side. Any way to stop this?


Cover sheets. You can use a teflon sheet or kraft paper.


----------



## Swamp 2 Sea (Nov 3, 2015)

When I put the foam behind the shirt the ink from the back of the shirt is transferring to the foam and then onto the next shirt. I am now putting the foam inside of the shirt and so far it seems to be working.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Cooking parchment paper is the answer.
sheet on the bed, sheet inside and a sheet over the transfer this protects both your plattens and bleed through.
I usually slide a sheet of A3 paper inside a shirt because it's easiest to 'push' inside level.
Use basic plain paper and discard every time, likewise with the parchment paper.


----------



## Ink Soup Jim (Jan 24, 2013)

All these suggestions are good. I prefer craft paper (Use and toss.) . If you use Teflon which can be used over and over be sure to wipe off with a damp rag or it can transfer from a previous image.One thing I am curious about, does your heat press allow you to dress the pallet?
By dressing the pallet the side you are not imaging is under the heat press pallet and cannot create a bleed, however I still would have craft paper on on the pallet to pick up any bleed through the imaged layer. If you do a lot of pockets it would be a good investment to get a pocket attachment if your press allows one. Luck!

Jim


----------

